# Fear of Jumping, please help.



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

i would say work on small stuff to work up your confidence, as you have been doing. 

and just because .. why do you want to so badly?

i think working on confidence is your key. do you have a trainer or someone who works with you? That might help too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree--lowering the jumps could be a good starting point.

Are you working with your own horse? Or someone else's? Do you have access to something a bit more hunter-y?


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

It sounds like you are working with a trainer and riding their lesson horses? I can see how it could be disarming going over bigger jumps with a stronger horse all of a sudden! I agree, see if you can build confidence with smaller jumps to start with this particular horse. 

Are you doing Dressage work with him as well? Is this a horse you may compete on at some point? I can see gaining minute control on the flat via Dressage giving you more confidence jumping this new horse as well. Once you know that you two can communicate exceptionally well doing flatwork you can be more confident over fences.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It may also help to actually find a safe place to let your horse go flat out so you get used to speed. Up sandy hills is always a good starting point as your horse won't do flat out for very long there whatever happens. Of course, practice your down-transitions at all paces in the arena first, and at slower paces out of the arena. Once you are happy at flat out, speeding up for an obstacle will seem like a walk in the park. ;-) It's important to let a horse jump with the necessary impulsion to comfortably clear large obstacles - it should feel a little like take-off in a big aeroplane.


----------

